# iMessage ne fonctionne plus sur free



## Amnesiak (24 Janvier 2012)

J'utilise mon iPhone 4 avec une carte SIM free depuis le milieu de semaine (portage d'un numéro qui fonctionnait auparavant sur un iPhone 3G avec iOS 4, en remplacement d'un autre numéro SOSH qui était dans l'iPhone 4).
Au début, iMessage fonctionnait sans problème, puis il a commencé à ne fonctionner que de manière intermittente (quasiment tous les messages envoyés ont l'icône rouge "Non distribué", sauf de temps en temps, un message arrive à passer. De même en réception : soudain je reçois un message qui a été envoyé plusieurs heures auparavant.) Entre temps, j'ai téléchargé la mise à jour opérateur de free, ainsi que la mise à jour iOS 5.0.1 que je n'avais encore jamais appliquée. Maintenant, plus aucun iMessage ne passe.
J'ai essayé de désactiver et de réactiver le service, de redémarrer le téléphone, de remettre à zéro les paramètres réseau, de changer la SIM téléphone éteint et téléphone allumé, mais rien à faire. L'activation elle-même est assez laborieuse (messages d'erreurs "Une erreur s'est produite pendant l'activation", attente de plusieurs heures avec le message "Activation en cours" avant qu'elle ne soit validée). Maintenant, iMessage est soit-disant activé, mais ça ne fonctionne quand même pas, tous les messages échouent.
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème ou quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2012)

Amnesiak a dit:


> ...ou quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?



emails illimités
textos illimités


----------



## Amnesiak (24 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> textos illimités



Vers l'international ?


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2012)

Amnesiak a dit:


> Vers l'international ?


emails oui
Textos voir les cgv sur le site de free page 32/40 en général 0,19 centimes le texto, vérifie avec ton pays destinataire.
Pour l'international je privilégie skype.

EDITH
_Je viens de lire un article sur le http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/11/18/probleme-avec-imessage-il-y-a-une-solution/ qui devrait t'aider._


----------



## maxime.renard (26 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> emails oui
> Textos voir les cgv sur le site de free page 32/40 en général 0,19 centimes le texto, vérifie avec ton pays destinataire.
> Pour l'international je privilégie skype.
> 
> ...



iMessage est quand même bien plus pratique... Quand ça marche


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> iMessage est quand même bien plus pratique... Quand ça marche


et moins quand ça marche pas :rateau:


----------



## Kamidh (26 Janvier 2012)

A tu penser a faire la mise a jour via iTunes ?


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Janvier 2012)

C'est bizarre: pour moi, iMessage fonctionne parfaitement chez Free...


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2012)

euh... et mon lien et son ancien iphone ?


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Janvier 2012)

Oui, c'est peut-être un problème de changement de SIM / numéro et donc peut-être que ton lien peut l'aider à résoudre son problème. Perso, j'ai opté pour la portabilité du numéro ET j'ai gardé le même iPhone, et iMessage a fonctionné immédiatement sous Free. J'imagine que si on change de numéro et/ou d'iPhone, ça peut créer un problème...


----------



## Amnesiak (29 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que c'est en réalité dû au réseau free ou à la commutation free/Orange là où j'habite.

- De temps en temps, il y a un iMessage qui réussit à partir, ou bien soudain j'en reçois un, donc ce n'est pas un dysfonctionnement général tout ou rien (ce qui rendait le problème encore plus bizarre).

- J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait d'autres problèmes, notamment que je ne recevais pas non plus les notifications, ou alors parfois très en retard (par exemple, si j'envoie un message sur mon adresse iCloud qui est configurée en PUSH, ou si j'utilise Kik à la place d'iMessage, je ne recevais pas les notifications).

- Puis j'ai lu les articles sur les problèmes de 3G que certains rencontrent chez free, et j'ai fait la corrélation : en effet, chez moi je suis en Wi-Fi, ce qui occultait le problème, mais j'ai une connexion 3G très aléatoire chez moi sur ma carte SIM free (à noter que je capte parfois un réseau Free et un réseau Free (3G), et parfois uniquement un réseau Free, ce qui semble indiquer que j'ai une antenne free près de chez moi, parfois active et parfois non).

- J'ai donc fait plusieurs essais : réutiliser ma carte SIM Sosh pas encore résiliée -> iMessage fonctionne parfaitement. Faire des tests ailleurs que chez moi -> iMessage fonctionne beaucoup mieux. Désactiver la 3G sur le téléphone : en Edge, je suis forcément sur le réseau Orange -> iMessage fonctionne mieux.

Donc j'en conclus que c'est bien un problème de connectivité 3G sur le réseau free, et particulièrement dans le quartier où j'habite. Ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est que je croyais qu'iMessage pouvait fonctionner avec le Wi-Fi uniquement (ce qui est vrai sur mon iPad avec mon adresse e-mail par exemple), mais apparemment, sur un iPhone, il faut une connexion data fonctionnelle et pas seulement le Wi-Fi...

Du coup, je suis embêté aussi, parce que si free a deux gros avantages pour moi (le prix, d'autant plus que j'ai une freebox, et les appels inclus vers les États-Unis), il en a aussi un gros (la data fonctionne de manière très aléatoire chez moi), donc pour le moment je paye deux abonnement, avec Sosh, et c'est loin d'être l'idéal...


----------

